# Red River



## Aaron Homburg

How's the weather? Any goings on yet?

Aaron


----------



## Goose

Mid 50's and overcast. Saturday chance of rain at 30%. I'm 40 miles from the test.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Does anyone have callbacks from the Open?

Thanks!

M


----------



## MardiGras

Not much of an update.... 19 dogs left to run the Open 1st series & the Qualifying is going to the 4th series in the morning.


----------



## Miriam Wade

MardiGras said:


> Not much of an update.... 19 dogs left to run the Open 1st series & the Qualifying is going to the 4th series in the morning.


It's still an update. Thank you!!

M


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

MardiGras said:


> Not much of an update.... 19 dogs left to run the Open 1st series & the Qualifying is going to the 4th series in the morning.




I heard something about having to pat your head and rub your tummy while your dog watched the marks go down....or was it stand on one leg and hop??? I am getting my stories mixed up.


----------



## bmiles

Does anyone which dogs are going to the 4th in the Qual?


----------



## bmiles

Does anyone which dogs are going to the 4th in the Qual?


----------



## Angie B

One is Mike Boley's dog. Go Rainee!! Tim Milligan has two and Avant has none.. That's all I got in a quick phone call.

Angie


----------



## Tim West

Frank Price told me Boo is going to the last series pretty clean in the Qual.

The Amateur judges really have their work cut out for them tomorrow with almost 80 dogs, little daylight only two days.


----------



## BBnumber1

They called 33 back to the open.

They scrapped the first setup of the Am, and are now running the second setup of the first series. Its around the horn, flyer first, retired middle. Test dog smacked it. 3 dogs have run, 2 handled and the other picked up.

Thats all I have.

Oh, Bullet didn't do it in the open.


----------



## bmiles

Any news on the Qual? Has it finished yet?

Thanks


----------



## MardiGras

Yes, the Qual. finished earlier..... 

1 - #21 Purser Sugar Bear MH - O/H Bobby Purser
2 - #2 - Patriot's Top Dollar MH - O-Eric Johnson H-Greg Nelson
3 - #6 - Black Powder's Crazy Ivan - O/H Dave Fowler
4 - #30 - Reload I'll Git'um - O-Gene Taylor H-Frank Price
RJ - #35 - DSO Big City Stripper MH - O-Sara Buerkett H-Tim Milligan
JAMS
#27 - Mak's Convince Me Connie MH - O-Bobby Farmer H-Tim Milligan
#29 - Ginny's Abbygayle Grace MH - O-Chris Wilson H-Reece Hudson
#31 - Eagles Ring of Fire - O/H Aaron Homburg
#37 - Fargo's Rising River - O/H Mike Boley

*CONGRATULATIONS to Mike & Rainey on her JAM in the Qualifying!!!!!!!!!   *This was Mike & Rainey's very first Qualifying! 

*Also CONGRATS to Aaron Homburg on his Qualifying JAM!!!*


----------



## BBnumber1

Did Aaron run his dog? He was the one asking for info originally


----------



## Aaron Homburg

BBnumber1 said:


> Did Aaron run his dog? He was the one asking for info originally



Nope, stuck in KS due to ice storm. Greg Nelson was running him in the Q as I could not get off of work Friday. Thanks to Greg and Castile Creek Kennels for handling Johnny to a Jam

Aaron


----------



## Jason E.

Congrats on the jam Aaron


----------



## lilhank

CONGRAT'S Mr.Mike and Rainey!!!!!!!

Jason


----------



## oakwood

Congradulations Greg Nelson on QAAing Dollar. You guys have had your ups and down and been close a few times but I knew you guys would get it done! Congrats also to Eric. Greg also got a Jam with dog 31 he was the handler. So excited for ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Anyone know call backs for Derby & any info on where Open is and call backs.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

I know the derby got one series in and 30 were called back.

Aaron


----------



## labinitup

Congrat's Boo, O/Gene Taylor & H/Frank Price on 4th place

William W


----------



## FOM

Open called 19 or so dogs back for the water blind - Am has 22ish dogs left to run in the morning....

FOM


----------



## mikebeadle

I've got one boy still in the derby and one boy out. I told Chylo that yesterday we had a 1 in 23 chance of winning. Now today we have a 1 in 30 chance of winning. Hoping we are the 1 not the 30. Gotta love the odds!

Mike


----------



## BBnumber1

Good Morning All,

Open callbacks to the 4th:

3,11,14,37,38,42,55,77


----------



## BBnumber1

Aaron Homburg said:


> Nope, stuck in KS due to ice storm. Greg Nelson was running him in the Q as I could not get off of work Friday. Thanks to Greg and Castile Creek Kennels for handling Johnny to a Jam
> 
> Aaron


Well, Congrats on the Qual Jam anyway. Sorry you could not make it down there to participate.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Good Luck Glenda!!!!

You too Mike in the Derby!!

M


----------



## Angie B

BBnumber1 said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Open callbacks to the 4th:
> 
> 3,FC Lacy's Lucky Ladd,Owner Paul Panichi,Handler Dave Rorem
> 11,AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH,Owner Kenneth Robbins,Handler Ken Robbins
> 14,Topflights Eba Ace Of Spades,Owner Brady Oman,Handler Dave Rorem
> 37,Shadow's Whiteshoes,Owner Glenda Brown,Handler Karl Gunzer
> 38,WRS Bugs Black Mist,Owner Wayne Stupka,Handler Wayne Stupka
> 42,Poplar Forest Rain on Ya,Owner Van Qualls,Handler Danny Farmer
> 55,FC/AFC Trumarc's Pudgie Mac,Owner Mike Kammerer/Bill Bowen,Handler Danny Farmer
> 77,FC Two Rivers Lucky Willie,Owner Brady Oman,Handler Dave Rorem



David,

You need to double check. Rorem, Farmer and Gunzer are not entered, and the rest of the numbers are incorrectly matched to the dogs.

Angie


----------



## BBnumber1

Angie B said:


> David,
> 
> You need to double check. Rorem, Farmer and Gunzer are not entered, and the rest of the numbers are incorrectly matched to the dogs.
> 
> Angie


Thats what I get for posting first thing in the morning. Numbers were correct. Associated info was from the wrong Trial.


----------



## BBnumber1

I believe this is the correct list of people and dogs to go with the numbers for the Open.

Sorry I screwed it up the first time......

3,Sureshot's Texas Hold'Em,Owner,Marv & Pat Baumer,Handler,Mark Edwards
11,FC Two Step's Cocky Little Dude,Owner,Linda Noga,Handler,Bill Schrader
14,AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH,Owner/Handler,Ken Robbins
37,Close-Hauled to Windward,Owner/Handler Joanne Mackey
38,FC Red Label True Grit,Owner,Danny Widner,Handler,Bill Schrader
42,Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH,Owner,Tim West,Handler,Frank Price
55,Honky Tonk Take It Easy,Owner/Handler,Jerry Wickliffe
77,Honky Tonk Jezebelle,Owner/Handler,Jerry Wickliffe


----------



## labinitup

GOoooo Roux and Frank Price in the 4th.....

William W


----------



## labinitup

BBnumber1 said:


> Sorry I screwed it up the first time......


That's ok David! I was wrong once...

William W


----------



## Boondux

labinitup said:


> GOoooo Roux and Frank Price in the 4th.....
> 
> William W


I'll second that!


----------



## Luker

Any updates from the Am?


----------



## Aaron Homburg

I heard 39 back to the blind. Don't know if it is a combo land/water....but they ran 15 and scrapped the test. Set up new blind and are started.

Aaron


----------



## Angie B

BBnumber1 said:


> Thats what I get for posting first thing in the morning. Numbers were correct. Associated info was from the wrong Trial.


You just were a weekend ahead of yourself that's all.....;-)

Angie


----------



## Tom Watson

Am placements:

1st Jack/John Caire
2nd Pinkie/Joe Piland
3rd Annie/Linda Noga
4th Mars/Maury Smith
RJ Daisy/Pete Marcellus 

Congrats to all and especially to my friend John Caire!


----------



## MardiGras

*CONGRATULATIONS Linda and Annie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Congratz to John and Jack!

Aaron


----------



## bmiles

Does anyone know what the Derby placements are?


----------



## SusanF

Derby...
2nd went to A Splash of Roses o: Harris/h: Casto
3rd? 4th? to my favorite Brown dog, Frankel's Running Storm o: Frankel/h: Casto
and a JAm to Catalina's Outlaw o: Gardave/h: Casto
Congrats to all!
________
Volcano vaporizer reviews


----------



## Aaron Homburg

RJ in the Derby went to Watermarks A to Z O/H Mary Tatum congratz Mary!

Congratz to everyone that placed!

Aaron


----------



## EdA

Tom Watson said:


> Am placements:
> 2nd Pinkie/Joe Piland!


Very very special 

big congratulations to my good friends and training partners Joe Piland and Pam Ingham and of course The Pinkster (who was just supposed to be a hunting dog).....hehehehehehe

this completes Pinkie's AFC, Joe and Pam's first titled dog

EXCELLENT


----------



## mjh345

Congrats to Nik Koumoundouros and Layla for their Derby jam!!


----------



## Tim West

Congratulations to Frank Price and Roux for his 4th place in the Open. Go Choco dog.

Don't know who else did what.


----------



## MardiGras

CONGRATS TO Nik & Layla on the Derby JAM!!


----------



## Texas Hunter

Way To Go Joe And Pinkie!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## labinitup

Big Congrats to Frank and Roux on their 4th in the open!!!

William W


----------



## Shawn Riggs

mjh345 said:


> Congrats to Nik Koumoundouros and Layla for their Derby jam!!


Layla was impressive when she smacked the short (~200 yard) retired mark as the test dog in the scrapped 1st series of the Amateur on Saturday.


----------



## Tom Watson

BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Pam and Joe! I did not know Pinky's 2nd place had titled her. WOW!


----------



## Angie B

Well Alright Joe, Pam and Pinky!! That's freak'n unbelieveable!!! CONGRATUALTIONS!

Also Kudos to John, Frank and Pete!!

Angie


----------



## cpayne

Open placements

1st Ken Robbins
2nd Mark Edwards
3rd Bill Schrader
4th Frank Price

Don't know of any jams


----------



## Miriam Wade

Congrats to Pete & Daisy on the RJ in the Am! After a bump in the road during fall trial season-nice comeback!



M


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

cpayne said:


> Open placements
> 
> 1st Ken Robbins
> 2nd Mark Edwards
> 3rd Bill Schrader
> 4th Frank Price
> 
> Don't know of any jams


Congratulation to all.


----------



## Chris S.

Way to go Ken and Anna!!! 
I think that is Ken's 3rd win in a row. 2 Ams and this open.


----------



## Tim West

Way to go Joe and Pam and AFC Pinky! WOW

Glad to see Pinky is BACK!

Tim


----------



## Marv Baumer

Results are posted on EE.


----------



## Angie B

cpayne said:


> Open placements
> 
> 1st Ken Robbins
> 2nd Mark Edwards
> 3rd Bill Schrader
> 4th Frank Price
> 
> Don't know of any jams



That's awesome!! Congrats everyone!!

Angie


----------



## MardiGras

Congrats to Dan, Boone and Bill on his Open 3rd Place........ and Linda N., Rooster and Bill with an Open JAM!!


----------



## Marv Baumer

Mark Edwards continues the great fall season that he has had by getting an Open 2nd with our Sureshots Texas Hold'Em.
"Dealer" who turns 3 yrs old next week was running in his first ever Open stake.


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers

Anna and I wanted to thank everyone in the Red River RC for a great weekend. Everyone was so helpful and things ran great. Thanks also to the judges Sharon and Mike. The test were very challenging and they were great fun to run. Thanks again.


----------



## FOM

Marv Baumer said:


> Mark Edwards continues the great fall season that he has had by getting an Open 2nd with our Sureshots Texas Hold'Em.
> "Dealer" who turns 3 yrs old next week was running in his first ever Open stake.


CONGRATS to Dealer, Mark and Marv......what a great way to start his All-Age career!!

Team Bullet


----------



## Judy Chute

Wow...Congratulations!

Judy


----------



## John Norris

SusanF said:


> Derby...
> 2nd went to A Splash of Roses o: Harris/h: Casto
> 3rd? 4th? to my favorite Brown dog, Frankel's Running Storm o: Frankel/h: Casto
> and a JAm to Catalina's Outlaw o: Gardave/h: Casto
> Congrats to all!



Dang Adam, way to clean up. Congrats!


----------

